# Demon Shine @ Halfords CHEAP



## Cheesy231 (Apr 6, 2009)

just spotted this for £3, cant pass this up. okay product aswel

Linky


----------



## robsonavant (Dec 11, 2008)

yeah good spot its not too bad have around 15 ltrs of the stuff off last promo lol


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Bargain! Nice find mate :thumb:

Not used it personally, but the few reports on here I've read seemed to say it was pretty decent. No brainer for £3.

Description says it's the spray on stuff (I think that was a fiver for a litre wasn't it?), but the pic says it's the 'pour on' - are they both the same product?


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

Would I be correct in saying that this product can be used after a wash and dry as a wipe on - wipe off detailer to leave a nice shine?


----------



## Cheesy231 (Apr 6, 2009)

Viper said:


> Bargain! Nice find mate :thumb:
> 
> Not used it personally, but the few reports on here I've read seemed to say it was pretty decent. No brainer for £3.


yeah theyre the same product, just marketed differently. you can either pour it over the car mixed 1:1 with water or spray on and wipe off.

i only spotted it as wanted to fill the spray bottle of demon shine back up. mainly use as drying aid but protection can be gained from using this


----------



## Cheesy231 (Apr 6, 2009)

BJM said:


> Would I be correct in saying that this product can be used after a wash and dry as a wipe on - wipe off detailer to leave a nice shine?


yes, does leave a very nice shine and helps keep water spots at bay whilst drying.:thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i was going to buy some of this yesterday, but when i read it it said it isnt a shampoo, you just apply it to the car and rinse to leave a shine.

and since I have loads of different wash n wax shampoo's I thought it would be pointless.
having said that now i have thought about it I may well get some just to have as spare or to give to mates :lol:


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

How comes all these Halfords deals show no stock within 20 miles of me, is there a conspiracy against us Geordies ??


----------



## Cheesy231 (Apr 6, 2009)

Scotty Pro said:


> How comes all these Halfords deals show no stock within 20 miles of me, is there a conspiracy against us Geordies ??


:lol:


----------



## Cheesy231 (Apr 6, 2009)

mouthyman said:


> i was going to buy some of this yesterday, but when i read it it said it isnt a shampoo, you just apply it to the car and rinse to leave a shine.
> 
> and since I have loads of different wash n wax shampoo's I thought it would be pointless.
> having said that now i have thought about it I may well get some just to have as spare or to give to mates :lol:


as said above, essentially its a quick detailer. or drying aid. not related to the 'washing' stage at all


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

not in sheffield, still a tenner, been in today


----------



## stuy180 (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice find... I just checked stock in a 20 mile radious to find only one shop with it in stock, well 2 bottles so I have reserved them both :thumb:

I haven't used this stuff but I am guessing it is the same thing as the Meguiar's Last Touch


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

phobia said:


> not in sheffield, still a tenner, been in today


That's a bummer then  can't be a nationwide price reduction then across all the stores? Maybe some larger outlets grossly over ordered on these, they haven't sold and so have to shift them? Will probably be still a tenner at mine as well


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

got some in barnsley just reserved 5


----------



## fiend (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice find! Just reserved 3 of them.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks alot mate, just reserved 2


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

fantastic clay lube.


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

£3!!! no way thats such a bargain. :doublesho

Thanks!


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

do you mix it 1:1 with water to use as a QD like with Megs LT?
and maybe neat as a clay lube?


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I got 3 the other week, went into Halfords (norwich) today and got lot of Simoniz stuff and AG reduced most happy  -- yes i was a git and got it all


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Just reserves 2 at my local store, will go and collect in the morning and maybe take anymore they have sitting!!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Scotty Pro said:


> How comes all these Halfords deals show no stock within 20 miles of me, is there a conspiracy against us Geordies ??


They are showing stock at North Shields :wave:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

None near me  missed out on all the offers, the only one they have is the toolchest which i have no use for


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

reserved just the one, not going to be greedy


----------



## Scott2 (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks, just reserved 2 at bordesley green halfords in birmingham


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

IanG said:


> They are showing stock at North Shields :wave:


Thanks, just extended the area and you are right, problem is its going to cost me more to get there than whats the products worth


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

What does this stuff smell like?


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

Scotty Pro said:


> Thanks, just extended the area and you are right, problem is its going to cost me more to get there than whats the products worth


Pick mine up while ya there!! 

I've just reserved a couple. Hope there still there when i pop through!


----------



## stuy180 (Mar 10, 2008)

I just had a call from Halfords about my online reservation I made last night.. There stock order is wrong so just be warned before you all venture out too far.

Give the store a quick call to make sure they do actually have them in stock!


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

stuy180 said:


> I just had a call from Halfords about my online reservation I made last night.. There stock order is wrong so just be warned before you all venture out too far.
> 
> Give the store a quick call to make sure they do actually have them in stock!


Yeh i was planning on doing that.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Scotty Pro said:


> How comes all these Halfords deals show no stock within 20 miles of me, is there a conspiracy against us Geordies ??


I'm the same mate. Five store within 18 miles of me and all show no stock! :wall:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks Cheesy231 !

Reserved one, get it at hometime. Maybe get a few wee extras while I'm in there's any more bargains to be had.


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_700510_langId_-1_categoryId_165682

Another good bargain... always comes in handy now and again. Worth it for £8!


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

XTR said:


> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_700510_langId_-1_categoryId_165682
> 
> Another good bargain... always comes in handy now and again. Worth it for £8!


I looked at that but thought I cant imagine ever using it as I dont detail professionally and wouldn't use it on my own car.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

can you stop posting things now you lot you have just cost me £25


----------



## smyrk (Sep 25, 2009)

Just tried Reserving some wonder wheels in my local store apparently none in stock. Im going to pick some demon shine up later that i have reserved. If i see some wonder wheels on the shelf which im sure i will how do i go about getting it for £8 still.


----------



## Cheesy231 (Apr 6, 2009)

smyrk said:


> Just tried Reserving some wonder wheels in my local store apparently none in stock. Im going to pick some demon shine up later that i have reserved. If i see some wonder wheels on the shelf which im sure i will how do i go about getting it for £8 still.


to get it for 8, you would have to reserve it.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Well went to pick up my reservation from my local store, actually for once got a phone call this morning telling me it was ready :thumb:.

Got there had a look round and found their 'bargain basement' bins and pulled out a couple of other bits as well .

So ended up with the following - 2x5L Demon Shine and 2x3pk Flash applicators with grip, so a good few worth while bits.

All for a grand total of..........................





































£4  Bargain to say the least .... (May go back for some more applicators !!) At that price the Demon shine is good to give away for free on details I've completed to just give them a helping hand when it comes to drying.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

first time I used demon shine was edition 38. We were park in the "showground", near a tree. Cars got covered in sap. 2 lads used Demon Shine, I used Dodo Juice RM. It shifted nothing, theirs felt lovely and smooth so tried theirs! Removed the sap with ease! Bought some a few days later


----------



## S2 Ant (Jan 20, 2010)

Just reserved one of each of these at a local store to me


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I've got 5 x 5L of Demon Shine waiting for me!

Been a nice week for me down Halfords way


----------



## charlie. (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the link to the Demon Shine, but also got a Karcher Underbody Lance, great in this weather!

Couldn't pass it by at £2!

:lol:


----------



## Roy47 (Apr 14, 2008)

I paid £40 for mine :doublesho


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

With everyone buying the Demon Shine, is there a ********** "user guide/tips" on how to get the best out of this product?


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Just ordered two, thanks.

Remember if they have the instore for more money you can still reserve at £3 and pay £3!


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Was near the North shields branch this afternoon, popped in to get a couple of Demon shines, they were £5 each , I said to the girl they are supposed to be £3.
Only if you reserve on line.  ..... so straight on the phone and 5 minutes later got two for £6 
also picked up some 50p bottles of Naturals polish x 2, trim cleaner and shampoo x 2, spent a total of £8.50p, most I have spent in Halfrauds for ages :lol::lol:


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

it still goes through the till at £3 reserved or not


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

jgy6000 said:


> it still goes through the till at £3 reserved or not


Not down my way , only £1


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for this just reserved 2 at the Epsom store near me. :thumb:


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Well I managed to pick up a 5l of Demon Shine, 3 x 1 litres of the Simoniz wash and wax (yellow) and a flash pack of applicators (1 MF plus two others) they are velcro'd and stick to the grey handle, never used a handle on these little round applicators will give it a go, and all that little lot for £8, and that was at Torquay, the demon shine is being kept out the back, not on display!! 

Bargain methinks for that little lot.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

charlie. said:


> Thanks for the link to the Demon Shine, but also got a Karcher Underbody Lance, great in this weather!
> 
> Couldn't pass it by at £2!
> 
> :lol:


I hate you


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I feel equal to you. No hate coming from Paisley :thumb:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

anything else in the aridrie store?

swinging by there tommorow for my demon shine :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks to the OP for the heads up. Just reserved 2 x 5 ltrs for pick up. :thumb:



Maxtor.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

£2 for that lance!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just paid Autobrite £15 on their GB! LMAO


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

none of the 3 nearest halfords have any in stock.... was gonna get 3 bottles!

tried 2 bottle, no. what about 1 bottle in stock? NO! :wall:


----------



## jayr32 (Jan 10, 2010)

Just had the best excuse yet from Halfords. Reserved 2 bottles from a local store and had a phone call this morning saying.. We're sorry we can't find any of it for your order, we think it's been stolen off the shelves!

So to make a point drove down there and there it was on the shelf. Was told "this is new stock and you ordered the old stock"

Seriously un-impressed with halfrauds now.


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Lol...the other thing is if they reserve it for you by putting it under the shelves, people can come along and just pick it up and take it through the tills - ain't no "reserve" in that nor is it stolen...

In saying that away today to pick up another 2 x 5 litres of Demon Shine, 1 x Wonder Wheels 5L @ 8, Simoniz Leather wipes x2 @ £1, and various other cheaps cleaning stuff/bits and bobs - all bargains! Oh and a hozelock portable pressure washer/plastic pump up thing (that's £20 though...no sale).

I've picked up so many bargains (including the £140 tool chest, down to £50 - got there they offered me one with a slight scratch for £20 - SORTED!!). My hall has SO much car stuff waiting to go to the garage my wife is about to kill me!

Brian


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

The £10 Phillips portable hoover (with HEPA filter etc) is a complete bargain - it's excellent and the Dyson attachments at £10 are also very good. Got a Meguiars detailing spray for £5 too. I've been really lucky I think.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

ive just popped down to halfords got some more bargains ill post a pic in a bit


----------



## mike_306 (Aug 24, 2009)

How dilute are you guys finding the 5l stuff? Have you been using it diluted by spraying/pouring on bodywork, or does it need to be neat to work effectively?


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

my halfords is a joke a massive shop and none of these 'discounts ' and 'offers' in stock


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've just purchased some for the tidy sum of £3. My store had about 6 in stock on the shelves. Tempted to go get another but I'm not certain 5 Litres will ever run out! I'd be buying it for the sake of it I think?

So, next question is, what ratio am I looking at 10:1, 4:1, 1:1?

Edit:
For QD I was thinking 5:1 and for clay lube 10:1?

Probably wont replace LT but it was cheaper than an extra value meal


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Escort God said:


> my halfords is a joke a massive shop and none of these 'discounts ' and 'offers' in stock


Same with mine!


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

Picked up my little lot from north shields halfords this morning.

4 x 5 litres  £12!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Spoony said:


> I'd be buying it for the sake of it I think?l


Point being? It wont go off! Or could sell for a profit lol


----------



## charlie. (May 11, 2006)

jason2800 said:


> anything else in the aridrie store?
> 
> swinging by there tommorow for my demon shine :thumb:


When I was there yesterday mate they said I had the last of the Demon Shine, unless thats bull?

A few bargain baskets full of stuff, mostly rubbish IMHO, but a good few of the "Naturals" range of Shampoo/Polish etc etc

Just luck of the draw :lol:

The Karcher Lance was a steal at £2, and here was me about to order one from Autobrite :doublesho


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> Point being? It wont go off! Or could sell for a profit lol


Lol I'm not that way inclined. My garage is full to the brim with cleaning products I barely use lol, this stuff would fill my space!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

coulda bought me a bottle 

None my way! I have a litre of it.... Never thought of it as a Clay Lube use either!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice find op:thumb::thumb:


----------



## stan the man (Jun 10, 2009)

Annoyingly Demon Shine is £6.99 in Cumbernauld,did explain to the assistant it was £3 at other locations to no avail,something aint right!!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

stan the man said:


> Annoyingly Demon Shine is £6.99 in Cumbernauld,did explain to the assistant it was £3 at other locations to no avail,something aint right!!


Reserve it online then go back with your order.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

got this lot well happy going to have a pop down to another local see what they have
View attachment 11175


View attachment 11176


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

so tempted to get some more, already have 20litres when it was at £5, could have a lifetimes supply lol


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

AliBailey88 said:


> so tempted to get some more, already have 20litres when it was at £5, could have a lifetimes supply lol


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## S2 Ant (Jan 20, 2010)

I saw a 1 litre bottle of this Demon shine stuff today in my local Halfords - it was £6.99!!

So i went over and bought 2x 5l bottles for £3 each  lol along with loads of other bits on the cheap - gotta love a Halfords bargain !!


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

still 6.99 in halfords in dundee and 8.99 in home base lol


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

chrisc said:


> got this lot well happy going to have a pop down to another local see what they have


what is that thing in the middle of the second pic with the Chinese/Japanese writing ???


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

got yet more today; Simoniz 5ltr (£6), Halfords Alloy Wheel Cleaner 5Ltr (£3), AG Interior Pad £3, Shampoo Car Plan 5Ltrs, £6.99 then on buy 2 get 1 free.. Me happy  Halfords alloy wheel cleaner good for mates cars that are "that bad".

Again re the CP Demon Shine any one done any tests re rates yet?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Anyone see the Tool chest thats on offer. 235 piece. 99.99 down to 49.99. There was one at my local store for 29.99 because 2 sockets were missing.


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

well as a newbie and asking how to use it .today my son come round after we had wash his car 2bm i put a 50/50 mix in the jet wash sprayed at all over them wiped it dry ,come out looking good ,nice shine .

how do you use it ?


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> Reserve it online then go back with your order.


No can do - the Cumbernauld branch, along with just about every other one in Central Scotland, is showing no stock!


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

I picked up one from Shettleston today - had reserved it.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Braehead store has some I think


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Remember some stock does not show on line... they may still have it in store.


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

Stock Checker results for the following selection.
Item Code Quantity Town OR Postcode 
To check stock for another selection please amend the details shown above and click on the Check Stock button. 
Store Details
Close
Item Qty Price 
Nearest stores for Reserve & Collect

Home/Work Delivery

Ashton U Lyne
52 miles
(show map) 
Carplan Demon Shine 5L SKU: 120405
Save £6.99

10
£30.00 Available
Available

Not available
Not available

here's some


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

lol did u just order 10 ?


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

picked up 2 in my local store yesterday and got 2 more reserved in Dundee along with the Philips Mini-Vac for collection tomorrow


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Picked up 5 from my local halfords today (as well as a pack of Flash applicator pads for £2), I already had 1 bottle from when it was going for a fiver, so Ill pass 2 on to my Dad and keep 4 for myself I think (should last me a while!)

Thanks to the OP for the tip


----------



## dmc2007 (Dec 29, 2007)

Franco50 said:


> No can do - the Cumbernauld branch, along with just about every other one in Central Scotland, is showing no stock!


I went and picked up a couple in Rutherglen today and they still had quite a few on the shelf. I also picked up the becker sat nav for £20 even though the website showed no stock.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Well I managed to get a few bits:

Demon shine 5l £5 - found the last one, otherwise i would have bought another!!!
I think i'll use it as a drying aid/QD in a spray bottle.

500ml Simoniz hard liquid wax £3

Naturals Bug & Tar remover - £1

Simoniz 5ltr was & wax - £3 iirc.

Absolute bargin!!!
I don't understand why there's a clearance though on such a wide selection?

I guessing that Halfords are downsizing their selection as maybe there's too much choice for the customer and it may confuse them?

I did notice in the charlton store that the car cleaning section has reduced significantly!


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Right, this is confusing! A few posters have said that the website might say out of stock for a particular store but they have been able to pick up the item by going into the store. My take on it was that you had to reserve the item online to get it at the £3.00 price, i.e. if you just walked in off the street and picked one off the shelf it would be full price. If the website says out of stock how the heck can I reserve it?? :wall:


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

I went into my local Halfords and found one of the DS 5Ltr bottles labelled up at £8.99 I think. I took it up to the counter and asked the assistant how much it was and it was the £3 when he scanned it through (hence I bought it). So it could be worth enquiring in the shop even if the price on the shelf is different to the £3.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

kh904 said:


> Well I managed to get a few bits:
> 
> Demon shine 5l £5 - found the last one, otherwise i would have bought another!!!
> I think i'll use it as a drying aid/QD in a spray bottle.
> ...


the one near me seems to have got rid of the cheaper brands and seems to have more of a choice in now


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

DiscoDriver said:


> I went into my local Halfords and found one of the DS 5Ltr bottles labelled up at £8.99 I think. I took it up to the counter and asked the assistant how much it was and it was the £3 when he scanned it through (hence I bought it). So it could be worth enquiring in the shop even if the price on the shelf is different to the £3.


On the assumption you didn't reserve it first I've just been down to my nearest branch to try the same but wasted a 40 minute round trip on the off chance they might have some but all they had were the 1 litre bottles at £6.99.


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

No I didn't reserve it first. Sorry that you had a wasted trip :-( 

As I think has been posted on this thread, B&Q are also doing it cheap at the moment (maybe not as good as the £3/5ltr deal though) so maybe that might be another option.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Halfords have dicontinued the 5ltr but will still sell the 1ltr.


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

kh904 said:


> Well I managed to get a few bits:
> 
> Demon shine 5l £5 - found the last one, otherwise i would have bought another!!!
> I think i'll use it as a drying aid/QD in a spray bottle.
> ...


£3 for the Simoniz wash n wax? The site lists it as 6?


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

had a little accident down halfords today, mite aswel stock up, will last years!


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

AliBailey88 said:


> had a little accident down halfords today, mite aswel stock up, will last years!


so thats why there is a shortage 
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

Seriously, I only bought one 5ltr of the Demon Shine but I'm using it as a QD with a dilution of approx 7 to 1. That will make 40ltr in total for use as a QD. It will last me the life of the car and that's if I use it after _every_ wash...


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Liverpool-Lad said:


> £3 for the Simoniz wash n wax? The site lists it as 6?


Sorry my mistake, it was the 2 litre bottle for £4


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Just picked up 10 litres of Demon Shine for £6, Flash microfibre applicators for £2, Some Natural Carpet Clean for 50p, some hand cleaner for £3 and some dashboard wipes for £2.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Well as none of the Halfords within a 25 mile radius has any Demon Shine I resorted to buying a 1-litre trigger spray bottle in Asda for a fiver. Not that I'm bitter about all you guys stocking up on your gallon containers of the stuff at £3 a pop!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

There are still a few at my local Halfords. If anyone wants me to get some for them and either post it or meet them somewhere I can do that.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Just picked up 3 at Halfords Aberystwyth.

Also picked up one of those Philips mini-vacs for a tenner.


----------



## RussO (Jan 25, 2010)

Puntoboy said:


> There are still a few at my local Halfords. If anyone wants me to get some for them and either post it or meet them somewhere I can do that.


Probably the same one I use then. Still 4 available I think.


----------



## Geordie-Chris (Sep 1, 2007)

I found some reduced to £7.50 in the local Tesco Extra yesterday, bought it, then remembered I've just ordered some Megs Last Touch taking it back tonight


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

just been down on way back from working got philips dj style speakers for £5 passport holder £3 led flashing thing£1.looks like the speakers are around 30 quid on google.i asked her what was crack with it she says to get shut of old stock and for the premotions on there new stock when its all gone.said ill keep poping in see if the four brushes go down to a fiver the alaska ones there brilliant for cleaning van with


----------



## Steven_Norfield (Jan 5, 2007)

Just been to cambridge again, not a lot left now unless you want stuff thats in the sale for a very obvious reason (i.e. its so tacky or random it'll never sell anyway).

Picked up the last of the Demon Shines, a couple of buckets and the checkout girls number.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Steven_Norfield said:


> the checkout girls number.


Nice manoeuvre :thumb:

The checkout girl's in the Paisley store have their numbers branded on their ears coz they're right old pigs


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

I've just picked up two 5 litre containers from Halfords in Kirkstall in Leeds. I reserved them on the internet so I got them for £3 each. They were labelled up at £5 each though...sneaky. I noticed they had a Vax Pro V100 dry vacuum for £30 in the York branch.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Just picked up the last for bottles in Leighton Buzzard, just lucky I was over that way..

WOW, £12 for how many dries, nice..


----------



## S2 Ant (Jan 20, 2010)

They must have been sat in LB since i went and picked up a couple at the weekend lol, surprised no one else took them.
If you had looked round where the rest of the normal cleaning stuff is they were selling the 1 litre bottles of it for £6.99 LOL !!!


----------



## Cen (Dec 24, 2009)

My local branch (Wisbech) had loads of goodies, 5lt Demon Shine £1.50 each had about 10 bottles left yesterday, did not buy any would never use it.

Also had packs of 3 flash microfibre applicators at £1 per pack bought all 3 packs. also bought 2 bottles of Naturals polish at 50p each poured the polish down the sink so now got 2 good spray bottles for £1:thumb:


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

impster said:


> Just picked up 3 at Halfords Aberystwyth.
> 
> Also picked up one of those Philips mini-vacs for a tenner.


Did they have anymore mini vacs?

None anywhere up here and really need one!!

Would sort out postage for anyone who could get me one:thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm sure I saw loads in MK. I'm going in there tomorrow for another look for bargains as I only popped in there the other day to pick up my Dyson attachments and was in a hurry.

Went over to another Halfords tonight in the next town. Didn't find any Demon Shine left but I wasn't after any of that anyway.

So instead I picked up

Naturals Bug & Tar Remover - 25p
Naturals Upholstery Cleaner - 50p
Naturals Bamboo Stokinette - £1
Autoglym Hi Tech Cleaning Pad - £1


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

If they do have any would you mind picking one up for me:thumb:


Puntoboy said:


> I'm sure I saw loads in MK. I'm going in there tomorrow for another look for bargains as I only popped in there the other day to pick up my Dyson attachments and was in a hurry.
> 
> Went over to another Halfords tonight in the next town. Didn't find any Demon Shine left but I wasn't after any of that anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah sure mate. I'll keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## steve o (Apr 17, 2009)

Anyone else having trouble seeing the stock availability of this online? 

I cleared out my local Halfords last night. Since then I've told my dad, grandad and all my mates and they want in on the action too! Now though, it seems I can't check stock and may have to risk a wasted visit? Nearest Halfords is quite a trek for me.

Steve.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

steve o said:


> Anyone else having trouble seeing the stock availability of this online?
> 
> I cleared out my local Halfords last night. Since then I've told my dad, grandad and all my mates and they want in on the action too! Now though, it seems I can't check stock and may have to risk a wasted visit? Nearest Halfords is quite a trek for me.
> 
> Steve.


Unfortunately I think you need to make a visit. I noticed on my receipt for tonight's visit the items were simply marked as "written off stock" so they are just trying to make a few £££ before they bin it.


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

The web link now says part number doesnt exist so cant check stock. going to need to visit halfords at weekend and see whats left sounds like some top bargins to be had


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

jerry318 said:


> If they do have any would you mind picking one up for me:thumb:


The Milton Keynes store has two Phillips mini vacs. Both priced up at £25 so not sure if they'll be a tenner.

The Northampton (Riverside) store also had one of the tool cabinets (£49.99) ones like the Snap-On/Mac/Bluepoint roll cabs (although no where near the quality.)


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Puntoboy said:


> The Milton Keynes store has two Phillips mini vacs. Both priced up at £25 so not sure if they'll be a tenner.
> 
> The Northampton (Riverside) store also had one of the tool cabinets (£49.99) ones like the Snap-On/Mac/Bluepoint roll cabs (although no where near the quality.)


If they are £10 I will take one, can these be reserved at £10 and they need to charge that?

If not no worries:thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

All the local stores are showing them in stock. I'll reserve one and collect it tomorrow for you if you want? Postage should be about £8.


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Thats would be appreciated mate


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Appears to have gone now


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

What's gone?


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> What's gone?


The offer :tumbleweed:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Depends where you go and if they have any left.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> Depends where you go and if they have any left.


I thought it was a reserve and collect offer though? the web page has been removed.


----------



## RussO (Jan 25, 2010)

gt5500 said:


> I thought it was a reserve and collect offer though? the web page has been removed.


Definitely still available in store. There were still 3 marked up at £3 in the Wellingborough store last night.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

gt5500 said:


> I thought it was a reserve and collect offer though? the web page has been removed.


I never reserved the two I bought. They were marked up in store at £5 and when I took them to the till they were £3. Simples.


----------



## fiestaharry (Jan 23, 2010)

i found ONE in my store under a load on clearance stuff got it for 3 quid


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

That's how much they are now


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

I've been using the Demon Shine since I first read this thread and secured one of the 5 ltr bottles - I think it's great as a QD (which I dilute 7:1). Leaves a lovely shine and I don't use very much each time.


----------



## Karbonk (Sep 27, 2009)

this deal still on at Halfords or B&Q?


----------



## fiestaharry (Jan 23, 2010)

i managed to get it a week ago, although the top was open but with a little missing. i would doubt i could find it in any of my local stores. i only found mine becuase it seemed to be hidden. go and have a look


----------



## fiestaharry (Jan 23, 2010)

oh it was in halfords i found it


----------



## desi115 (Jan 20, 2010)

Used it today for the first time, was very surprised with the results
This will def be a regular buy


----------

